

Using Code Katas to Improve Programming Skills - chrissie1
http://blogs.lessthandot.com/index.php/ITProfessionals/ProfessionalDevelopment/using-code-katas-to-improve

======
kragniz
Looks interesting. Has anyone here tried this?

~~~
stonemetal
I have done the pragprog code katas before. Did it make me a better
programmer? I think so because I actually sat down and thought about what I
was doing when I program(and how I could improve it) instead of focusing on
the problem. On the other hand, most code katas I have seen focus on something
very small. I am already pretty good at that, it is development in the large
that tends to be tricky.

